

Holiday Inn Express wants your solution for delivering best night's sleep ever - kirinkalia
http://ihgchallenge.ideascale.com/

======
ColinWright
Demands a login without saying anything about what it is, or giving a privacy
policy.

No thanks.

~~~
kirinkalia
Appreciate the feedback, Colin -- will share it with their team.

